# best commercial ovens for baking cookies



## tmeyer (Feb 9, 2015)

I have recently opened a cookie business and have been producing my product in a commercial incubator kitchen where I'm using over 10 year old Montgomery gas convection stack ovens (5 racks each).  My experience with baking cookies in these ovens have been absolutely nothing but a constant problem!!  I am moving to a new comm kitchen where I can purchase my own oven and am needing some professional guidance in what kind of oven to purchase that would be best for baking cookies? Are electric convection ovens what I should be looking at compared to gas?  I have been told by many that deck ovens would work the best but those are very expensive and more than what I can afford right now. I want to purchase a quality oven that does a great job baking cookies!

Thank you everyone!

Tia


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How many at a time?  A standard full sheet electric convection will work fine for about eight dozen at a time.


----------



## rsi rich (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Tmeyer,

I have heard that electric ovens are better for straight baking because gas introduces the variable of humidity.  

Deck ovens would be better as they are better at retaining heat.

Of course, you need to work with what you have at the new kitchen location.  IF you do not have access to the proper electrical supply, then you will be getting a gas oven.  

You can get a basic double deck convection oven for around $5600 delivered.  Let me know if you need help specifying the oven or if you need any additional help.

Richard


----------



## tmeyer (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you Kuan..

I am baking a few different size cookies both a 2oz and 5oz so around 8-10 dozen at a time. should I be looking at  double deck electric convection ovens or single deck? do single deck ovens come with more than 5 racks?


----------



## rsi rich (Nov 12, 2014)

You can buy additional racks, this will simply reduce spacing between racks.  I believe most full size ovens come with 10-11 rack positions you can put racks, but again, you will compromise airflow and heat distribution if you place the racks too close together.


----------



## tmeyer (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you Richard!

At the new kitchen I can do either gas or electric. I would very much appreciate your help in specifying the best best double deck electric convection oven?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Electric will give you a more even heating environment, plus in some municipalities with electric you are not required to get an exhaust hood which would be a tremendous savings monetarily, both initially and probably in the long run (I am just guessing here not sure about energy cost savings), not to mention the hassle of installing a hood and ansul system.


----------



## josephine chef (Feb 17, 2015)

Baking cookies, use Rotary Rack Oven or Convection Oven, but Rotary Rack Oven of Fuel in two ways: Electricity, Gas / Diesel
If you need product recommendations, then private letter to me


----------



## rafa1702 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi,

We are now in the process of considering an oven for baking cookies; can we ask you what you ended up buying at the end? Any feedback?

Many thanks,

Rafa


----------

